# [solved] [k|q|bit]torrent ? Ich bin zu alt für diese Welt

## toralf

Nun ja, früher hätte ich wahrscheinlich alle 3 einfach schnell mal ausprobiert, aber nun ja ...

Welches der vielen *torent Pakete brauche ich denn, wenn ich z.B. diese Sendung http://chaosradio.ccc.de/archive/chaosradio_172.mp3.torrent per "torrent" herunterladen möchte ?Last edited by toralf on Thu Oct 13, 2011 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Transmission?

Das einfach nur eine Datei, die kannste dann in allen Torrent Downloadern starten?

Wenn du es klicky haben moechtest, muss du das z.B. Mozilla Firefox sagen:

Menu -> Preferences -> Applications

----------

## toralf

Ah danke - jetzt muß ich mich allerdings noch um meine (eher restriktiven) Firewall-Settings kümmern...

----------

## disi

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ah danke - jetzt muß ich mich allerdings noch um meine (eher restriktiven) Firewall-Settings kümmern...

 

So lange kein Proxy dazwischen ist, kein Prob.

Immerhin baust ja du die Verbindung zum Tracker auf

Alles unpriviligierte Ports, etwa so:

```
tcp4       0      0 192.168.1.100.20142    99-127-113-74.li.59317 ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.1.100.50334    c124-55.i05-32.o.50000 ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.1.100.33778    188.48.22.151.56028    ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.0.254.nfsd     192.168.0.31.851       ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.1.100.47868    50-46-170-181.ev.60887 ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.1.100.47831    a79-168-98-82.cp.6666  ESTABLISHED

tcp4       0      0 192.168.0.254.9091     192.168.0.31.40091     ESTABLISHED
```

----------

## toralf

Nun ja, mein "netsat  --tcp --udp --program -n" sieht derzeit noch so aus :

```

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:56534     81.10.152.222:41337     SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:50784     93.220.19.199:13313     SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:44497     91.16.84.214:51413      SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        1      0 92.224.45.223:57133     82.94.215.227:80        CLOSE_WAIT  18098/transmission- 

tcp        1      0 92.224.120.67:56484     192.33.217.12:80        CLOSE_WAIT  8048/openMalariaB_6 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:48585     92.195.126.210:43627    SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:48682     93.200.26.58:51413      SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:54055     90.136.37.158:51413     SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:37829     82.66.2.95:51413        SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:58337     178.26.60.39:8500       SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

tcp        0      1 92.224.45.223:45004     91.136.153.85:51413     SYN_SENT    18098/transmission- 

```

Ich habe zwar diese Rule in mein Firewallskript eingefügt :

```
iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT --match owner --uid-owner transmission -p tcp -j ACCEPT
```

aber ich fürchte, daß langt nicht ...

----------

## mrsteven

Mittlerweile kommt sogar KGet mit Torrents zurecht, vorausgesetzt das USE-Flag bittorrent ist gesetzt.

----------

## toralf

ah - danke.

----------

## Knieper

Opera kann es auch und rtorrent erspart den ganzen Bloat und läuft unauffällig im Hintergrund.

----------

